# Looking for Frozen AFC semen



## Auchencloch labs (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi,

Looking for Frozen semen from a YELLOW AFC or NAFC Stud with an owner that is wiling to send straws to Europe?
(Going to be used on a fully tested yellow bitch that has won a Field trial)

I don't know if this has been done before, but wanting to use something different that is going to throw bigger dogs with bags of extra drive.

If you know of anything please don't hesitate to email me on [email protected]

Thanks
Lew


----------



## AllAroundLab (Dec 21, 2010)

Auchencloch labs said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for Frozen semen from a YELLOW AFC or NAFC Stud with an owner that is wiling to send straws to Europe?
> (Going to be used on a fully tested yellow bitch that has won a Field trial)
> ...


I'm very curious, did you find any? Puppies from it yet?


----------

